# Turning on Matrix Led



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi all,

I picked up my TTS today and will post some pictures in a couple of days.

Maybe an obvious question: how do you turn on Matrix Led? 
I have the lights on automatic.

Greets,
Olympic


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Re turning on the Matrix lights.

The day running lights are always on, with lights set to Auto the car will automatically turn on dipped beam according to light conditions.

The Full beam (comprising the separate LED's) which Audi calls the 'Matrix Function' are turned on by pushing the light/Indicator lever away from you. You should see the Blue full beam light icon with the word 'Auto' underneath it pop up on the dash.

The full beam (Matrix Function) actually works really well. Loads of videos on the internet showing how the individual LED's come on and off to light the road up around oncoming vehicles. The Tech actually appears to work as well as the promotional Vids show. You can override the Auto function by pushing the light/indicator lever away again (from what I recall).


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't TT's come with manuals any more?

In the past when getting a new car I've always tried to get the manual a couple of days before, so I know what all the buttons do etc.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Don't TT's come with manuals any more?
> 
> In the past when getting a new car I've always tried to get the manual a couple of days before, so I know what all the buttons do etc.


They come with an online manual that most people are not aware of.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for all replies!
I will consult the online manual - didn't know there was one.

@jjg thank you for your answer!

Olympic


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

jjg said:


> Re turning on the Matrix lights.
> The Full beam (comprising the separate LED's) which Audi calls the 'Matrix Function' are turned on by pushing the light/Indicator lever away from you. You should see the Blue full beam light icon with the word 'Auto' underneath it pop up on the dash.


Just wanted to clarify this, as don't want people driving around with full beam on thinking it will dim - or is my car different?

On my car with matrix lights on Auto the indicator light on the dash is *white *with the word auto and only turns blue (without the word auto) when you override to full beam permanently on.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

olympic said:


> Thanks for all replies!
> I will consult the online manual - didn't know there was one.
> 
> @jjg thank you for your answer!
> ...


The online manual is only available through the My Audi website. I don't think you can register to that site until you've got all your car details - particularly the VIN.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

olympic said:


> Thanks for all replies!
> I will consult the online manual - didn't know there was one. @jjg thank you for your answer! Olympic


you could always take the 'human' manual option - get the guy who sold it to you to spend an hour going through how to turn everything on and off :lol: youve paid a lot of money to have to work basic things out yourself - make them earn their money!

I had a courtesy car recently but could not get out of the car park until I asked how to switch off the stupid electronic handbrake


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pugliese said:


> jjg said:
> 
> 
> > Re turning on the Matrix lights.
> ...


That's right, when it's blue it's the auto dipping all singing and dancing lights.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for all replies! I found the online manual, the DVD and also the printed manual [smiley=book2.gif].
I was under the assumption that there was only a digital (in-car) manual available. I think I misunderstood the dealer in my enthusiasm .


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

AdamA9 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > jjg said:
> ...


Having re read the manual that is as clear as mud! Accepting that on full beam the Matrix system sorts everything out re illumination, what is the Auto function for?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pugliese said:


> Having re read the manual that is as clear as mud! Accepting that on full beam the Matrix system sorts everything out re illumination, what is the Auto function for?


Put the lights on 'auto' by turning the dial on the right by where your knee is as you sit in the car. It should probably already be on auto. Then when you're in the car with the lights on push the left stick forwards. The sign on the dash for lights changes from a white image of a light with auto to a blue image. When blue the auto-dipping lights are activated.

From recollection the only difference between normal dipping and matrix lights is the fact the matrix lights will switch off individual lights when a car is coming towards you, rather than switching off full beam completely.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pugliese said:


> Having re read the manual that is as clear as mud! Accepting that on full beam the Matrix system sorts everything out re illumination, what is the Auto function for?


Put the lights on 'auto' by turning the dial on the right by where your knee is as you sit in the car. This will switch on your lights automatically for you when it gets dark. It should probably already be on auto.

Then when you're in the car with the lights on push the left stick forwards. The sign on the dash for lights changes from a white image of a light with auto to a blue image. When blue the auto-dipping lights are activated.

From recollection the only difference between normal dipping and matrix lights is the fact the matrix lights will switch off individual lights when a car is coming towards you, still maintaining a brighter view of the road ahead, rather than switching off full beam completely.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

AdamA9 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > Having re read the manual that is as clear as mud! Accepting that on full beam the Matrix system sorts everything out re illumination, what is the Auto function for?
> ...


Thanks Adam

I went out tonight to test it. I think it is important to clarify that it must be in Auto mode. Do not push the stalk forward to just engage a blue sign - that is full beam. It will from the white auto sign, switch to a blue auto sign when it is dark enough and thus engage the Matrix system. I did notice that it switched from blue to white when we hit a 30 mph zone so it made me wonder, does it switch based on light or the satnav identifying a 30mph area?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The cd is for read the manual on the virtual cockpit, very useful!
The only thing I don't like is that everytime I start the car, I have to put auto for the matrix beam..otherwise great optional!
For a car like the TT, is a great optional, even if the squares on the road produced by LEDs, are too visible..I have matrix also in an S6 but led are double or more so the light is more uniform
Auto mode starts at 60km/h and stops on city center or when the camera detects more light and full beam is not necessary


----------

